# Feedback Ausgabe 03/2009



## Player007 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

heute hatte ich die neue Ausgabe in meinem Briefkasten 
Erstmal muss ich sagen, das sie diesmal in einem besseren Zustand angekommen ist (die letzte hatte knicke und risse )

Den Grafikkarten Test hab ich mir gleich angeguckt, vorallem die detailierten Vergleiche, zwischen den 65nm und 55nm Verfahren, gefielen mir.

Die sonstigen Themen hab ich mir noch nicht so genau durchgelesen, sehen aber auch sehr gut aus.

Bis jetzt eine gute Ausgabe 

Gruß


----------



## rabensang (1. Februar 2009)

Hab sie heut auch drin gehabt. Schön dick das Teil. Endlich wieder Lesestoff. Grafikkarten und Netzteile sind schon weggelesen

Top Heft. Thilos Vorwort ist, bei der jetzigen und kommenden Situation, doch sehr positiv.


----------



## kladde (1. Februar 2009)

Habe die Ausgabe bisher eigentlich nur überflogen, aber gefällt mir ganz gut, besonders, dass ein Bootmenü-Artikel drin ist. Eines ist mir dann aber doch noch aufgefallen:

_Ist das Samsung R560 Madril schon ein Auslaufmodell?_ Im Preisvergleich finde ich nur Dakota, Dilis, Diego usw.. Was sind die Unterschiede zum getesteten Modell?


----------



## Micardware (1. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Hab sie heut auch drin gehabt. *Schön dick das Teil*. Endlich wieder Lesestoff. Grafikkarten und Netzteile sind schon weggelesen
> 
> Top Heft. Thilos Vorwort ist, bei der jetzigen und kommenden Situation, doch sehr positiv.



woah, kann es kaum noch erwarten...wie viel Seiten sind es denn???


----------



## kmf (2. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Hab sie heut auch drin gehabt. Schön dick das Teil. Endlich wieder Lesestoff. Grafikkarten und Netzteile sind schon weggelesen
> 
> Top Heft. Thilos Vorwort ist, bei der jetzigen und kommenden Situation, doch sehr positiv.


Mir kam die aber ned dicker vor als sonst. 

Und wenn jetzt weniger Premium- und Sonderhefte auf den Markt kommen, wäre es doch echt ein Schmankerl für die treue Leserschaft, die Standard etwas auszuweiten. Manpower in der Redaktion ist ja vorhanden. Kommt unterm Strich höchstwahrscheinlich billiger, als die liegengebliebenen Ausgaben der teuren Versionen. 

PS: Habe am Wochenende mit einer Alternate-Lieferung einen PCGH-Sonderdruck erhalten - Mächtig dickes Papier.


----------



## Mosed (2. Februar 2009)

Mir ist ein Fehler bei den Mehrkanalsystemen aufgefallen.

Ihr gebt RMS-Werte für den Subwoofer und die Satelliten an.
Bei den Teufel-Systemen E-PEM, F und Motiv 5 hat aber nicht der Sub 300W RMS + die Satelliten je 40W bzw. 70W RMS. Die 6-Kanal-Endstufe im Subwoofer hat insgesamt 300W Sinus (was ja nicht RMS ist) - und davon entfallen 100W auf den Subwoofer und die restlichen 200W auf die Satelliten.

Die Satelliten des Motivs 5 können mit 70W dauerbelastet werden - allerdings müsste man dann das System teilaktiv nutzen (was ja möglich ist), da seitens der Enstufen im Sub nur 40W pro Kanal zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Februar 2009)

Wieso kommt das Feedback denn schon wieder so früh, ich kann meine PCGH erst am Mittwoch kaufen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2009)

Micardware schrieb:


> woah, kann es kaum noch erwarten...wie viel Seiten sind es denn???


154+32+32 bei der Premium Ausgabe
war auch bei mir erst heute am Montag im Postkasten sonst eigentlich schon immer am Sa.
bin erst auf S.16 bis jetzt sehr gut bis auf den riss im Papier unten auf dem Cover

mit Abo gibt es die halt eher...

FDM: Seite 19 Tabelle die 8800 GTX hat auch 3-W.-SLI


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

Klasse ausgabe hab sie aber noch nicht ganz gelesen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieso kommt das Feedback denn schon wieder so früh, ich kann meine PCGH erst am Mittwoch kaufen.


-> "Abonnenten erhalten das Heft i.d.R. einige Tage früher."


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> -> "Abonnenten erhalten das Heft i.d.R. einige Tage früher."



Ja ich weiß, aber die Mehrheit wird so wie ich das Heft im Kiosk kaufen, deshalb finde ich es halt etwas sinnfrei dass das Feedback so verfrüht kommt, immerhin kann die Mehrheit der Leser erst ab Mittwoch ihr Meinung kund tun


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr doch ab Mittwoch trotzdem tun. Wo ist das Problem?

Außerdem: Dies ist ein Thread eines Users - der ist nicht von der Redaktion erstellt worden.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Außerdem: Dies ist ein Thread eines Users - der ist nicht von der Redaktion erstellt worden.



Achso, habe ich irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, dachte der wäre von euch 

Dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei euch 

Also wird es dann am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag von euch auch noch einmal einen eigenen Thread oder eine News dazu geben?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

Ja, wie immer am EVT gibt's eine Ankündigungs-News samt Feedback dafür


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Februar 2009)

Und wie immer wird die neue PCGH von mir auch wieder am Mittwoch gekauft 


PS: Carsten, hast du eigentlich deine GTX280 auch undervoltet? Frage dich nur weil ich dich als GTX280-User und Grafikfetischist hier in dem Thread irgendwie vermisse :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...285-mehr-leistung-weniger-stromverbrauch.html


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, wie immer am EVT gibt's eine Ankündigungs-News samt Feedback dafür


... aber dann ist es zu spät - zu spät ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> PS: Carsten, hast du eigentlich deine GTX280 auch undervoltet? Frage dich nur weil ich dich als GTX280-User und Grafikfetischist hier in dem Thread irgendwie vermisse :
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...285-mehr-leistung-weniger-stromverbrauch.html


Ja. Aber ich kann leider nicht in allen Thread dabeisein. RL FTW. 

Tante Edith sagt:
Eigentlich stimmt das nur halb. Sie lief lange Zeit per BIOS undervoltet, aber am WE habe ich sie wieder auf volle Leistung zurückgeflash, weil ich ein geheimes, neues 3D-Game zocke, was die volle Power braucht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja. Aber ich kann leider nicht in allen Thread dabeisein. RL FTW.



Ok gutes Argument 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt:
> Eigentlich stimmt das nur halb. Sie lief lange Zeit per BIOS undervoltet, aber am WE habe ich sie wieder auf volle Leistung zurückgeflash, weil ich ein geheimes, neues 3D-Game zocke, was die volle Power braucht.



Mit 1,06 Volt kann man sie doch auch noch gut OCen, oder irre ich mich da? Meine Läuft nur mit AMP!-Taktraten.

Was für ein geheimes Spiel denn?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2009)

Ichn freu mich schon auf morgen, endlich wieder mal was zum lesen ausser schulbüchern


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

Der Artikel "Mythos Arbeitsspeicher" kommt mir irgendwie ziemlich bekannt vor.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2009)

> Was für ein geheimes Spiel denn?


Duke Nukem 4ever bereitet uns allen zur Zeit viel Spaß ... Scherz beiseite – Diablo3 rockt die Hütte 

cYa


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

was ist eigentlich der genaue  Inhalt der DVD Ausgabe 03/2009 ??
leider findet  man hierzu keine Informationen ??
Bis jetzt habe ich diese Ausgabe noch nicht gekauft, 
weil es die bei Uns im Supermarkt nicht gibt, 
dann extra zur Tankstelle fahren  zu müsste wegen der Zeitung,
um erst mal zu kucken ob der Inhalt mir zusagt , dann evtl.. kaufen ?
 aba nun um zu  kucken, dafür ist mir der Sprit zu teuer .

was ist der Inhalt der DVD Ausgabe 03/2009 ??


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Duke Nukem 4ever bereitet uns allen zur Zeit viel Spaß ... Scherz beiseite – Diablo3 rockt die Hütte
> 
> cYa


Wow! Ihr habt's schon? 

Ich auch bald.  Duke Nukem Forever - PC Games - GAME.co.uk


----------



## Standeck (4. Februar 2009)

Sers,

möcht mal an dieser Stelle sagen das ich die neue Print für eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe halte. Selten das ich mal einen Artikel überblättert habe!

Meine Favoriten:

Report Bionic Commando: Tolle Entwickler, die den PC mit Respekt behandeln.

Bester Klang am PC: Gutes Thema das oft vernachläßigt wird.

Wissens Abteilung: Atom Architektur

und mein absoluter Liebling: Supercomputer! Es ist Hammer wenn man bedenkt das mein PC mit zwei 280er und nem i7 eine theroretisch (oder auch praktisch?) eine höhere Leistung hat als der 1997er Topcomputer Intel ASCI Red/9152 mit satten 9152 200Mhz Pentium Pro Prozessoren!

ASCI Red: 1.3 TFLOPS, mein PC: ca. 2 TFLOPS (von mir geschätzt, inkl. Grakas wenn man bedenkt das die 1 TFLOPS der GTX280 nur theoretisch sind und nicht ganz erreicht werden.)

Bitte über das Thema mal öfter was bringen: Auch genauer ausführen wie man solche Computer baut und betreibt. 

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Leistung der PDP11, dieses uralte Ding?

MFG Standeck

P.S. Über den ASCI Red habe ich damals einen Arikel in der ct gelesen und war schwer beeindruckt!

PPS Mythos Arbeitspeicher ist auch geil!


----------



## Henner (4. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich der genaue  Inhalt der DVD Ausgabe 03/2009 ??
> leider findet  man hierzu keine Informationen ??


Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows als Vollversion: Die DVD der PCGH 03/2009 - PCGH, PC Games Hardware, Thief


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Bester Klang am PC: Gutes Thema das oft vernachläßigt wird.



Da wird's dich gewiss freuen, dass wir für die Ausgabe 04/2009 fünf Soundkarten testen.  Voraussichtlich: Auzen X-Fi Forte 7.1, Xonar HDAV 1.3 & Essence, X-Fi Titanium & Xtreme Gamer PCI.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da wird's dich gewiss freuen, dass wir für die Ausgabe 04/2009 fünf Soundkarten testen.  Voraussichtlich: Auzen X-Fi Forte 7.1, Xonar HDAV 1.3 & Essence, X-Fi Titanium & Xtreme Gamer PCI.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

? warum nicht diese ? PCI-Ex ?               
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series € 124,90*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows als Vollversion: Die DVD der PCGH 03/2009 - PCGH, PC Games Hardware, Thief



+ Theseus - Return of the Hero soll auch noch dabei sein was immer das ist steht nicht im Heft...

zu Thief 3 naja habe ich schon war bei meiner Soundkarte mit dabei und die ist schon uhr alt


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2009)

*Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2009

*
Ich habe den neuen und den alten Thread mal zusammengelegt.*


----------



## Gast20150401 (4. Februar 2009)

*Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2009*

Feedback könnt ihr haben,aber ein bissel Zeit zum lesen brauch ich noch.....hab vor 20min gekauft. Der erste Eindruck scheint schon mal ganz okay zu sein.Mein Bruder hat gleich die Poster einkassiert....und ich probier jetzt mal die DVD.Tschüß bis gleich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ? warum nicht diese ? PCI-Ex ?
> Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series € 124,90*



Es handelt sich um dieselbe Soundkarte (für PCI-Express), wir testen allerdings die "Pro"-Version ohne externe Konnektivität, denn die ist preislich attraktiver: PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Die Karte gibt es außerdem als Bulk-Version ohne Zubehör, Verkleidung und X-RAM für 65 Euro: PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Die Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen nennen wir natürlich im Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mit 1,06 Volt kann man sie doch auch noch gut OCen, oder irre ich mich da? Meine Läuft nur mit AMP!-Taktraten.


Meine leider nicht. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen 1,18 Volt und AMP!-Takten (und etwas mehr) oder eben 1,03 Volt und GTX260-Takte – dort kann ich dann noch die Shader-Takte auf GTX280-Niveau anheben. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was für ein geheimes Spiel denn?


Das würdest du gern wissen. Aber ich darf darüber nicht sprechen/schreiben.


----------



## kladde (4. Februar 2009)

kladde schrieb:


> Habe die Ausgabe bisher eigentlich nur überflogen, aber gefällt mir ganz gut, besonders, dass ein Bootmenü-Artikel drin ist. Eines ist mir dann aber doch noch aufgefallen:
> 
> _Ist das Samsung R560 Madril schon ein Auslaufmodell?_ Im Preisvergleich finde ich nur Dakota, Dilis, Diego usw.. Was sind die Unterschiede zum getesteten Modell?



push!


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Meine leider nicht. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen 1,18 Volt und AMP!-Takten (und etwas mehr) oder eben 1,03 Volt und GTX260-Takte – dort kann ich dann noch die Shader-Takte auf GTX280-Niveau anheben.



Kannst du sie nicht auch mit 1,06V betreiben, meine geht auch nur mit 1,06V und bleibt trotzdem in Crysis noch relativ leise, sie dreht bei mir nicht höher als 51% mit Gehäusedämmung 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das würdest du gern wissen. Aber ich darf darüber nicht sprechen/schreiben.



Bitte lass es Gothic 4 Arcania sein 

Hoffentlich kommt das Game noch dieses Jahr, aber bitte ohne Bugs 


*@Topic:* Komme heut leider nicht mehr dazu die neue PCGH zu kaufen, hätte ich doch bloß auch ein Abo


----------



## kmf (4. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> [...]
> ... hätte ich doch bloß auch ein Abo


Nix leichter als das. Ich werbe dich gerne. 

Kannst dir sogar aussuchen, was ich dir dann als Werbegeschenk anfordern soll.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Februar 2009)

Das Problem bei einem Abo ist bloß dass wenn man Pech hat eine extrem zerknitterte Zeitschrift im Briefkasten hat.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2009)

naja wenn man den schlechtesten Postboten der Welt oder einen zu kleinen Kasten oder beides hat dann ja, ansonsten waren nur das titelblatt oder ein paar seiten ca 1 cm eingerissen, ansonsten waren Sie ok

Der Super Gau wäre DVD zerbrochen aber das ist zum Glück noch nicht vorgekommen bei mir.
Event wäre die Zeitung in Wellpappe eingepackt am besten geschützt und nicht nur in einer Plastik Folie.


----------



## TSchaK (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab sie dank abo schon länger zuhause und finde sie mal wieder sehr gelungen ABER:bei der DVD ist wohl was falsch...ich hatte eine "normale" drin und eine durchsichtige unbeschriebene "DVD" die da nicht reingehört hat und meine richtige zerkratzt das sie nicht mehr komplett lesbar ist....


----------



## Bestia (4. Februar 2009)

Hey Shibi, unsere Bilder sind auf der Seite 111 unten rechts abgedruckt.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Februar 2009)

Oh.. Dann muss ich mir mal auch das ABO bestellen, weil immer zum Kiosk 
Naja für PCGH ja gerne


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Februar 2009)

Ihr hattet im Artikel für den Test der Headsets ein kleines Symbol im Aufmacher versehen, dass Soundbeispiele auf der DVD seien. Bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer oder sind die Dateien nicht auf die DVD gepresst worden?


----------



## 2KernLover (9. Februar 2009)

Würd mich freuen wenn unter den Einkaufsführer (Rubrick/Service) unter "DVD-Brenner" auch wieder richtige DVD-Brenner gelistet sind und nicht Blu-ray-Brenner.


----------



## JOJO (10. Februar 2009)

Klasse, 3/2009 ein Quantensprung zur letzten Ausgabe! Weiter so und ich werde nach fast 8 Jahren doch noch Abbo Leser, wobei mich schon die Schäden stören würden...

Zwei Fragen habe ich an die Redakteure!

Wo bitte bekommt Ihr die Preise her!? So kostet eine SAMSUNG Sp F1 HD103UI im Listing gerade mal ca. 80 Teuros!?

Betreff Netzteile: Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr in der Sparte Eigenschaften die max. Last an den Ausgängen angeben würdet!? Also nicht (z.B.) 22A - 22A, sondern 36A Gesamtlast für beide Ausgänge. Dies ist eine sehr wichtige Aussage zur Leistung eines NT.

Rechnerisch P=V*I würde allein der 12V Bereich beim Testsieger sagenhafte ((4*(12V*20A)) = 960VA ergeben, sofern die Ausgänge ausbelastet würden!!!

Der (bitte verzeiht mir den Ausdruck) normale Käufer, lässt sich gern von Leistungsangaben blenden! Etwas so:"Produkt A hat 4 x 20A, Produkt B lediglich 1 x 41A. also ist Produkt A besser, da 80A...

Gruß Jojo


----------



## Henner (11. Februar 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Wo bitte bekommt Ihr die Preise her!? So kostet eine SAMSUNG Sp F1 HD103UI im Listing gerade mal ca. 80 Teuros!?


So ermittelt PCGH seine Preise - Geizhals, Preisvergleich, PCGH-Preissuche
Die HD103UI kostet auch nur 80 Euro: PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mir gleich mal die DVD angucken, weil ich immoment soviel für die Schule tun muss, hab ich jetzt gleich mal kurz Zeit. 
Aber natürlich wieder ein SUPER Heft. 
Ich bestelle mir jetzt demnächst ein Abo mit Netzteil... !


----------



## maxkno (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

die Zeitschrift hatte ich mal im Abo und nun kaufe ich sie mir eigentlich doch wieder . Kann ich auch gleich nen Abo machen 

Etwas verwundert war ich aber über den OEM Artikel und das Fazit daraus.
3 Mäuse kaufen und ich spare ne Menge. 
Wer kauft sich schon direkt 3 Mäuse auf einmal? Ich fand den leider ein wenig schwach und hätte mir mehr gewünscht. So z.B. Garantiezeiten oem/Retail, Unterschied Kodensatoren oder Layout usw. was es da so gibt.

Ansonsten alles ganz ok. Ach noch was: einige Grafiken werden nun wirklich immer kleiner und man könnte meinen es gäbe ein Wettbewerb wie klein kann ich was drucken.
Auf Seite 14 ist so eine Grafik.

Bis denne


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein Layout-Problem – auf eine Seite passt nunmal nur eine bestimmte Menge Material. Aber bevor ein Bild fehlt, kommt es eben etwas kleiner rein. Sieh das so: Du kriegst die maximale Infomenge. Wenn wir die Schriftgröße reduzieren, passt auch viel mehr Text rein ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne frage und zwar beim Netzteiltest
es sind da ja 2 80+bronze netzteile drinnen und da sollte man doch meinen das diese auch in der Leistungsaufnahme vorne sind aber komischerweiße sind sie das nicht ?
und das nächste was man da wieder sieht falls man ein altes netzteil ohne zertifizierung hat 
es ist umwelttechnisch egal weil wirklich viel mehr ziehen die auch nicht aus der steckdose das ganze feld hat einen maximalen unterschied im idle von 6watt und unter last 10watt 

also bitte wo ist da die große einsparung da wart ich doch lieber bis mein tg 400-u33 den geist aufgibt bevor ich mir ein neues kauf


----------

